# Cyc source...



## thorin81 (Sep 12, 2006)

Wasn't sure where to put this, but I am looking for a source where I can purchase a Cyc for my theatre. We have not had one for years and it would be nice if we could get a hold of one for a descent price. Any help?

Thanks!!


----------



## Footer (Sep 12, 2006)

Any Drapery Supplier... Rose Brand, Syracuse, BMI, Grandstage, the list goes on. If you want a "stock" size it will be much cheaper then a custom, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Van (Sep 12, 2006)

Ah a Cyc at a decent price. Wouldn't that be nice ? You put the name Cyc on something and it get's expensive quick, are you looking for an actual Cyc or are you looking for a, flat, white, drapery thingy that goes across upstage. ? 

Hey there's a good one, Who knows what a "real" Cyc is ? Where does the name come from ? 

Ok to answer this one you have to be under the age of Hmmmm lets say 20. I'll give the first poster with the correct answer two comps to the play of their choice at A.R.T. .

< Airfare to Portland, not included. >


----------



## soundlight (Sep 12, 2006)

The original cyclorama (nothing to do with theater) was basically a big painting that was pulled around into a cylinder so that someone could look 360 degrees around them and see painting. A real theatrical cyc curtain is a squashed "U" shape, basically a white drop that curves downstage at the ends. Cyclorama, I assume from the description, is similar to the word "panorama".

I have no idea why I remember the circular painting thing...but honestly, I really didn't look it up...I know that for some reason, but I can't remember why now.

EDIT: My ascii picture deleted all the spaces, so it looked like crap.


----------



## Van (Sep 12, 2006)

Aha And you in North Carolina ? Whew I guess I don't have to give up those tickets after all ! I guess the state of education in the Arts isn't in as bad a shape as I thought ! 

Congrats.


CYCL(O)– + (PAN)ORAMA

_Literally meaning "circular view" a "real" cyc as I was refering to in my challenge has 3 <three> sides. the one that stretches across the upstage, and two that extend or wrap downstage on either seperate battens or by means of a "cyc knuckle" Now you can impress your freinds and wow your teacher, Next time they say, " fly in the Cyc !" you can say " That's not a cyc, that's a sky drop !" Now you know, and Knowing is half the battle. G.I. Joe_


----------



## BillESC (Sep 12, 2006)

We have a 20' x 40' natural canvas drop available that we no longer use. Its' never been painted and is in excellent condition.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 12, 2006)

The white drop (not technically a cyc) in my HS theater was a huge piece of white muslin (that was painted over with the musical backdrop and then painted white again for the dance concerts).

Oh...in reference to theater education...I am 90% self taught. I even taught the lighting/sound aspects of my own HS tech theater class because the teacher knew very little...I just looked online, got as much live experience as I could, and read books. I mainly learned the practicals by making mistakes. In other words, even though I can't forget how much I screwed up that show and always exaggerate how much I screwed up, I learn more stuff every time. My knowledge of the real shape of a cyc curtain came from a Norcostco catalog about a year ago. ago.


----------



## Van (Sep 12, 2006)

Ah A kindred spirit. "Learn by doing" I think that's my motto. I trhink I'll get it tattoed across my forehead so when people ask me, " How do I....?" I can just point to my forehead and smile.


----------

